# [GPub-Fvg]Dè, puti, demo a bever coi furlani!

## cloc3

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> UdGPub2010
> 
> E adesso, la sagra???
> 
> No. niente sagra.
> ...

 

 qui sotto, il testo storico dell'anno zero.

Decisione definitiva:

G-Pub a Udine il 2 novembre 2007.

Ritrovo ore 21:00 sotto la loggia del Lionello.

Riunione  (  :Cool:  si fa per dire) presso la pizzeria Manin ad oltranza fino ad ora da stabilirsi.

Vorrei chiudere il sondaggio ma temo di non poterlo più fare.

Se necessario ( e se possibile) lo facciano per favore i moderatori.

titolo originale: a chej de marilenghe [osterie di jentû]

parcè lassin fà lis fiestis nome a chej di Milan ?

no o sin mjôr nô a bevi e čhantâ?

 :Rolling Eyes:  scusatelo.

si accettano correzioni ortografiche.

tenete conto che,disgraziatamente, sono di stirpe friulana, ma di madrelingua italiana.

ebbene, grazie soprattutto all'ottimo lucapost, vogliamo provare la prima convocazione di un gentoo pub udinese.

stante la tinta delle basette, si è attribuito al sottoscritto l'onere gravoso della proposta ufficiale.

si pensa a un ritrovo  all'aperto sotto la Loggia del Lionello alle 9:00 di sera.

sul luogo della riunione esistono idee un po' confuse. non siamo frequentatori assidui dei locali notturni.

comunque, potrebbe essere la pizzeria Manin, il Canarino, il bar Assaggio.

o altro ancora (specificare).

attendo riscontri per la decisione definitiva.

----------

## codadilupo

va la c'a bevv e cantà sem bonn anca no alter, veh!  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## cloc3

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> va la c'a bevv e cantà sem bonn anca no alter, veh! 
> 
> Coda

 

lu savêvi, c'al saltave fûr subìt codedilôf.

----------

## lucapost

Ovviamente son benvenuti anche bisiacchi e triestini!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

EDIT: forse è meglio adattare un pò il titolo...altrimenti questi rischiano di saltare il topic a piè pari!

----------

## GabrieleB

e i furlans scjampas a Milan ?

Al gentoopub non soi mai lat, ma une gentoostarie, se 'o fos li, le fasares plui che vulintiar ...

(biel ve al forum un UTF-Vot, pecjiat che 'o ai le tastiere inglese)

----------

## baley

Non sono un assiduo frequentatore del forum ma uso gentoo e conosco,

per mia sventura, lucapost quindi...dò la mia adesione!

----------

## cloc3

 *baley wrote:*   

> dò la mia adesione!

 

vota per la data e indica la sede preferita.

se no, dove andiamo alla fine?

anche se siamo pochi, può essere che qualcuno voglia unirsi all'ultimo istante (magari dopo il ritrovo) e non sappia dove trovarci.

----------

## lucapost

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> vota per la data e indica la sede preferita.
> 
> 

 

visto che sono uno sfaticato io andrei nel posto più vicino alla Loggia: pizzeria Manin.

----------

## baley

Per me non ci sono preferenze sul luogo...ma si tratta di una bevuta

o anche di una pizza?

----------

## cloc3

 *baley wrote:*   

> ma si tratta di una bevuta
> 
> o anche di una pizza?

 

prima di tutto dovrebbe trattarsi di una chiacchierata, naturalmente.

conoscersi, scambiarsi esperienze, opinioni, riferimenti, proposte...

che sia una pizza o altro non so. in fondo, per consumare una pizza non è necessario presentarsi digiuni.

e per bere un birra, si può comunque.

però...

No. una sardella e una gassosa no!

quella non si può proprio ordinare.

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## bandreabis

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> però...
> 
> No. una sardella e una gassosa no!
> 
> quella non si può proprio ordinare.
> ...

 

GentooPub a... UDINE! Per bacco!!!   :Laughing: 

----------

## lucapost

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

>  *cloc3 wrote:*   però...
> 
> No. una sardella e una gassosa no!
> 
> quella non si può proprio ordinare.
> ...

 

se la mettete così: la trovo io un'osteria come si deve...e poi ci diamo di frico, polenta e cabernet! 

per quel che mi riguarda...pizza e sardelle dalla ledra in giù!     :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## djinnZ

Non lascerò mai l'amata terronia ma sarei ugualmente assai curioso di capire cosa è stato espresso nel vostro idioma barbarico. (l'unica cosa che mi è dato di capire è cabernet)

 *Quote:*   

> "Un sentito ringraziamento"

 .

----------

## codadilupo

ci provo  :Very Happy:  !

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> perchè lasciar fare le feste sempre a quelli di milano ? Non siamo meglio noi a bere e cantare ?

 

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> guarda che a bere e cantare siamo capaci anche noi, eh 

 

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> lo sapevo, che saltava subito fuori codadilupo!

 

 *GabrieleB wrote:*   

> E i friulani scappati a Milano ?
> 
> Non sono mai stato a un GentooPub, ma un Gentoostaria*, se fossi li', lo farei più che volentieri...

 

Coda

*Gentoo-Osteria, n.d.t.: super standing ovation per il neologismo  :Very Happy:  !!!

----------

## cloc3

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> *Gentoo-Osteria, n.d.t.: super standing ovation per il neologismo  !!!

 

 :Shocked:  la neologisma. come hai potuto non tradurlo al femminile?

```

(bello avere al forum un UTF-Otto, peccato che ho la tastiera inglese)

```

il titolo originale era un invito "a quelli della madrelingua".

----------

## djinnZ

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> il titolo originale era un invito "a quella della madrelingua".

 

 :Shocked:  e che vorrebbe dire?

parola non riesco a capire il nesso logico ed il senso di questo aforisma.

----------

## GabrieleB

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> *Gentoo-Osteria, n.d.t.: super standing ovation per il neologismo  !!!

 

Beh, in questo caso sarebbe un raduno dei "sborzs", in quanto lo sborz (o sborc) in friulano e' il ramarro (gechi in friuli non se ne sono mai visti)

----------

## codadilupo

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   
> 
> *Gentoo-Osteria, n.d.t.: super standing ovation per il neologismo  !!! 
> 
>  la neologisma. come hai potuto non tradurlo al femminile?
> ...

 

eh, titolo e parentetica di GabrieleB mi son scappate  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## cloc3

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *cloc3 wrote:*   il titolo originale era un invito "a quella della madrelingua". 
> 
>  e che vorrebbe dire?
> 
> 

 ho corretto sopra (quelli della madrelingua).

noi in friuli siamo attaccati al nostro idioma in un modo piuttosto morboso, al punto da raccontarci che, tra tutti i dialetti parlati in italia, il nostro è l'unico a meritare il titolo di lingua autonoma, mentre gli altri sarebbero semplici distorsioni dell'italiano.

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> eh, titolo e parentetica di GabrieleB mi son scappate 
> 
> 

 

a me, era scappata la firma di GabrieleB.

 :Laughing:  notevole.

----------

## randomaze

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> noi in friuli siamo attaccati al nostro idioma in un modo piuttosto morboso, al punto da raccontarci che, tra tutti i dialetti parlati in italia, il nostro è l'unico a meritare il titolo di lingua autonoma, mentre gli altri sarebbero semplici distorsioni dell'italiano.

 

Decisamente falso.

----------

## codadilupo

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> a me, era scappata la firma di GabrieleB.
> 
>  notevole.

 

Beh, della firma è notevole soprattutto il fatto che in assenza di tastiera, certi BIOS rispondano davvero di premere F1 per proseguire  :Laughing: 

Coda

----------

## codadilupo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Decisamente falso.

 

ehehe  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## lucapost

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   Decisamente falso. 
> 
> ehehe 
> 
> Coda

 

se vogliamo proprio fare i pignoli leggetevi l'art. 2 della legge 482/99.

Il problemi delle minoranze etnico/linguistiche tedesca, friulana e slovena sono tutt'ora luogo di un'acceso dibattito in Friuli Venezia Giulia.

----------

## randomaze

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> se vogliamo proprio fare i pignoli leggetevi l'art. 2 della legge 482/99.

 

Veramente la mia obiezione si riferisce all'essere unica, non all'essere lingua  :Wink: 

----------

## cloc3

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Decisamente falso.

 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

non so perché, ma percepisco una velata nota campanilistica.

comunque sì: anche il mio accento era sulla unicità del patrimonio plurilinguistico.

quanto al catalano, se non vado errato, dovrebbe costituire una delle tante inflessioni della parlata gradese.

----------

## codadilupo

beh, sull'unicità c'e' ne' da dire: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dialetto  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## djinnZ

Elenco incompleto, dalle mie parti, tanto per incominciare, oltre alla lingua ed ai dialetti ci sono altrettante criptolingue (nate durante l'invasione in buona parte, es. il chiaschino) e si sono scordati la minoranza linguistica albanese... (va bene che ormai è quasi estinta)

----------

## codadilupo

non a caso quella pagina ti porta all'elenco dove è indicato, tra gl'altri, l'albanese  :Wink: 

P.S.: wikipedia  è aperta al contributo di chiunque   :Rolling Eyes: 

Coda

----------

## cloc3

dunque. ringrazio i molti che hanno contribuito a tenere alta la posizione di questo post, facendo eco alle mie ca***te.

anche se il tentativo, in tutto, ha partorito appena due adesioni.

che, unite alla mia di organizzatore, fanno  3! .

cioè numero perfetto. dunque il primo UD-GPub si farà e sarà il 2 di novembre.

posto sopra i dettagli definitivi per tutti coloro i quali volessero unirsi all'ultimo momento.

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## lucapost

 :Shocked:  ... cavolo ben 6 aderenti!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## cloc3

 *lucapost wrote:*   

>  ... cavolo ben 6 aderenti!     

 

bè. si era detto dal principio.

che noi si conta il doppio di quelli di Milano.

... o almeno, alla fine, ci si vede il doppio.

 :Cool: 

----------

## cloc3

allora, eravamo 2^3.

 :Cool:  c'era anche xdarma !

vi giuro, ragazzi, è brutto come nell'avatar...

viva il primo ud-Gpub!

cavolo, ma come si blocca quel benedetto poll? 

----------

## xdarma

...effettivamente quando si parla di filesystem o di filemanager mi altero leggermente...

La prossima volta giuro di lasciare la mazza ferrata nel bagagliaio    :Very Happy: 

----------

## lucapost

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> allora, eravamo 2^3.
> 
> 

 

Questa non l'ho capita, due sono le cose: comprendo solo quello che dico io oppure non so contare...

----------

## baley

2^3= 8 = 2*4

ricordando che ogni partecipante valeva 2 i conti tornano...  :Wink: 

----------

## cloc3

 *baley wrote:*   

> i conti tornano... 

 

sia benedetto il cielo.

eppure era umorismo di bassa lega...

alla prossima.

----------

## cloc3

fantâs, cumô o podìn fà la osterie dal doimilevôt.

puti, fasemo il pab del doimila e oto?

dovremmo anche sbrigarci a decidere luogo e data. in linea di principio, sarebbe un venerdì o un sabato, prima del 15 dicembre, in luogo da stabilire.

gli eventuali interessati son pregati di indicare la propria disponibilità e le preferenze.

----------

## lucapost

venerdì 5 dicembre, niente pizza, ma una bella osteria!

----------

## xdarma

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> venerdì 5 dicembre, niente pizza, ma una bella osteria!

 

Una osteria sola? Ma quanti giri a testa?  ;-)

A me la data va bene, per il "postaccio" mi vengono in mente solo i piombi e al cappello... quindi mi rimetto ai consigli degli udinesi.

----------

## lucapost

il 6 dicembre va bene lo stesso? forse il 5 non riesco...

----------

## cloc3

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> il 6 dicembre va bene lo stesso? forse il 5 non riesco...

 

per me anche meglio.

se volete proporre una località alternativa, fate pure.

mi pare che, al momento, tutti i partecipanti sono automuniti, dunque non esiste una particolare necessità di scegliere il centro di Udine come riferimento.

----------

## xdarma

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *lucapost wrote:*   il 6 dicembre va bene lo stesso? forse il 5 non riesco... 
> 
> per me anche meglio.
> 
> se volete proporre una località alternativa, fate pure.
> ...

 

Salvo problemi dell'ultimo turno di notte dovrei esserci anche per il 6.

Per il posto, magari vediamo se si aggiunge qualcun'altro prima di decidere?

----------

## cloc3

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per il posto, magari vediamo se si aggiunge qualcun'altro prima di decidere?

 

nessuno ha deciso alcunchè.

fate proposte, che il tempo comincia a diventare stretto.

----------

## randomaze

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> fate proposte, che il tempo comincia a diventare stretto.

 

Beh da qui al 3 novembre previsto dal sondaggio avete circa 11 mesi  :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## cloc3

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Beh da qui al 3 novembre previsto dal sondaggio avete circa 11 mesi   

 

ma. dico io.

se invece che gli spiritosi, questi mods facessero meno gli scansafatiche, non sarebbe meglio?

è un anno che ho scritto questo e non hanno provvisto:

 *me stesso - l'anno scorso, wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vorrei chiudere il sondaggio ma temo di non poterlo più fare.
> 
> 

 

giorno verrà che ci capitano alla nostra osteria, a prendersi la lezione che si meritano...   :Rolling Eyes:  

----------

## randomaze

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> se invece che gli spiritosi, questi mods facessero meno gli scansafatiche, non sarebbe meglio?
> 
> è un anno che ho scritto questo e non hanno provvisto:
> 
>  *me stesso - l'anno scorso, wrote:*   
> ...

 

Se vuoi lo faccio io... ma questo potrebbe privarmi del piacere di rifare la stessa battuta l'anno prossimo  :Wink: 

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> giorno verrà che ci capitano alla nostra osteria, a prendersi la lezione che si meritano...   

 

Beh se si mangia bene si potrebbe anche... basta che non ci lasciate a pagare il conto  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## xdarma

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Beh se si mangia bene si potrebbe anche... basta che non ci lasciate a pagare il conto :roll:

 

Mannaggia la sagra del frico di Vidulis l'hanno già fatta! 

Se c'hai ancora le magliette dei gechi/gentoo e pure gli adesivi, portali via che offro io  :-)

----------

## cloc3

ho messo nel primo post un elenco di possibili destinazioni.

scusate se non ho tempo per rifinire loa grafica.

----------

## lucapost

non posso garantire la presenza, stamattina ho 38.5 di febbre   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## xdarma

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> non posso garantire la presenza, stamattina ho 38.5 di febbre  :cry:

 

Questo proprio non ci voleva, facci sapere se ci sono novità.

----------

## cloc3

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Questo proprio non ci voleva, facci sapere se ci sono novità.

 

mmhm.

dobbiamo ancora accordarci sul luogo e mancano solo tre giorni.

io sarei per rinviare.

anche se, probabilmente, a questo punto si finirà dopo Natale.

----------

## xdarma

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mmhm.
> 
> dobbiamo ancora accordarci sul luogo e mancano solo tre giorni.
> ...

 

Per me, grossomodo, un posto vale l'altro e lo possiamo decidere all'ultimo minuto, mi spiacerebbe invece "perdere" lucapost  :-)

----------

## cloc3

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> mi spiacerebbe invece "perdere" lucapost  

 

appunto . siamo già abbastanza pochi, e se non siamo tutti non è divertente.

----------

## lucapost

io non sto troppo bene, ed a baley, dato che non dice niente, quando lo vedo gli stacco lo spinotto del portatile (è sempre senza batteria!!!)   :Twisted Evil: 

che si fa? rimandiamo?

----------

## cloc3

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> ed a baley, dato che non dice niente, quando lo vedo ...
> 
> 

 

... gli installi windows, come minimo   :Evil or Very Mad:  .

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> 
> 
> che si fa? rimandiamo?

 

mi pare evidente, ma per rilanciare, si intende!

----------

## xdarma

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *lucapost wrote:*   
> 
> che si fa? rimandiamo? 
> ...

 

E va bene, rimandiamo, ma per rilanciare che facciamo?

Trasciniamo anche LordArthas in catene?

Ovviamente andremo ai Piombi!  :-D

----------

## baley

Ecco il vostro baley!!!

scusate se non mi sono fatto sentire prima.  :Embarassed: 

 *lucapost wrote:*   

>  ..ed a baley, dato che non dice niente, quando lo vedo gli stacco lo spinotto del portatile (è sempre senza batteria!!!)   

 

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  ... gli installi windows, come minimo  

 

d'altronde...di fronte a tali minacce non potevo che intervenire!  :Wink: 

A quando si è rimandato?

----------

## cloc3

 *baley wrote:*   

> 
> 
> d'altronde...di fronte a tali minacce non potevo che intervenire! 
> 
> A quando si è rimandato?

 

infatti. stavo pure pensando di farti piazzare ubuntu in emulazione.

lucapost sosteneva di non essere disponibile dopo il 15 dicembre.

per me (e probabilmente per xdarma) non esistono pregiudizi di sorta.

quindi starei a sentire innanzitutto lui.

----------

## lucapost

appuntamento Venerdì 12 ore 20:00 sotto la Loggia?

A voi decidere il posto, come già detto eviterei pizzerie...  :Wink: 

----------

## xdarma

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> appuntamento Venerdì 12 ore 20:00 sotto la Loggia?
> 
> A voi decidere il posto, come già detto eviterei pizzerie... ;-)

 

Causa lavoro e/o Giove pluvio non posso garantire di esserci, cercherò di inventarmi una balla credibile per andarmene da Trieste per tempo  ;-)

Non ho capito se sarà una "cena" o una "bicchierata".

----------

## LordArthas

Ela!

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E va bene, rimandiamo, ma per rilanciare che facciamo?
> 
> Trasciniamo anche LordArthas in catene?
> ...

 

Eh, in catene... se si tratta di bere mi muovo di mia sponte, non preoccuparti.  :Smile: 

Purtroppo tra una cosa e l'altra ho il periodo un po' saturo (ad esempio venerdì 12 di certo non posso muovermi), ma non si sa mai che se fate qualcosa in zona feste non possa percorrere i 46 km che mi separano da Udine!!!

A presto,

Michele.

----------

## cloc3

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> appuntamento Venerdì 12 ore 20:00 sotto la Loggia?
> 
> A voi decidere il posto, come già detto eviterei pizzerie... 

 

ho un impegno.

per il posto, sembra che i Piombi siano l'unica proposta gettonata, fino ad ora.

@LordArthas: io sono di ragogna. praticamente di strada, quando scendi a Udine...

----------

## LordArthas

Ciao!

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> @LordArthas: io sono di ragogna. praticamente di strada, quando scendi a Udine...

 

Volentieri!

Di solito non faccio il giro per Ragogna, ma in effetti saranno sì e no 15 minuti in più.  :Smile: 

A presto,

Michele.

----------

## baley

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ho un impegno.
> 
> 

 

...beh, direi che sei pienamente giustificato...  :Wink: 

----------

## cloc3

 *baley wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...beh, direi che sei pienamente giustificato... 

 

grazie, quindi sabato 13?

----------

## lucapost

io non posso sabato 13, ho già una ciocca. Son ancora aperte come un tempo le osteria di fuori porta...

baley, ma ci vai anche tu a pordenone?

----------

## cloc3

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> io non posso sabato 13

 

ok. altra data.

sebbene il gruppo è in crescita, siamo troppo pochi per permetterci anche una sola defezione. dovessimo pure rimandare a dopo Natale.

@ xdarma: che diamine, è una volta all'anno! io sarei per la cena.

----------

## baley

Sono d'accordo con cloc3: bisogna trovare una data in cui, potenzialmente, possiamo esserci tutti...

@lucapost: no...

----------

## xdarma

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @ xdarma: che diamine, è una volta all'anno! io sarei per la cena.

 

Per me vanno bene entrambe le soluzioni, ma credo bisognerà fare un giro di votazioni anche su questo  :-)

Le prossime date utili credo siano: 19, 20 e 21.

Dicembre 2008, eh, non facciamo scherzi  ;-)

Chi sa già di non poterci essere alzi la mano.

----------

## cloc3

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Le prossime date utili credo siano: 19, 20 e 21.
> 
> 

 

si per qualunque soluzione.

ps: guccini è un grande

----------

## lucapost

per quel weekend ho già impegni, mi spiace non poter essere con voi.

----------

## cloc3

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> per quel weekend ho già impegni, mi spiace non poter essere con voi.

 

fai una proposta alternativa, anche a lungo termine.

io insisto per una cosa ben fatta.

----------

## lucapost

ci risentiamo a gennaio? secondo o terzo weekend del mese, ok?

----------

## LordArthas

Ela!

Per quanto mi riguarda Gennaio va bene, dopo il 4 ed indicativamente fino al 23!

A presto,

Michele.

----------

## cloc3

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> ci risentiamo a gennaio? secondo o terzo weekend del mese, ok?

 

il secondo weekend casca venerdì 9 o sabato 10.

io ci sono.

allora, comiciamo con venerdì 9 e vediamo se passa.

----------

## baley

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> allora, comiciamo con venerdì 9 e vediamo se passa.

 

Io dovrei esserci.

----------

## LordArthas

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> allora, comiciamo con venerdì 9 e vediamo se passa.

 

Mi sembra OK!

----------

## xdarma

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> allora, comiciamo con venerdì 9 e vediamo se passa.

 

Venerdì 9 gennaio 2009? Ma è fra un secolo!

Bon, cercherò di tenermi libero  :-)

----------

## cloc3

ricordo a tutti l'appuntamento del 9 gennaio.

ho modificato il post iniziale per i dettagli del ritrovo.

@LordArthas

il nove gennaio ho un impegno ad Udine fino alle sette di sera, e quindi arriverò direttamente sul luogo.

non posso dunque dar seguito al nostro proposito di effettuare il viaggio insieme.

----------

## LordArthas

Ciao!

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @LordArthas
> 
> il nove gennaio ho un impegno ad Udine fino alle sette di sera, e quindi arriverò direttamente sul luogo.
> ...

 

Nessun problema. Solo una cosa: la Loggia del Lionello è abbastanza grande e magari di venerdì ci sarà anche qualcuno (anche se, con  temperature sui -5, non è detto  :Wink: ). Come vi riconosco?!!??!

Michele.

----------

## cloc3

 *LordArthas wrote:*   

>  Come vi riconosco?!!??!
> 
> 

 

bè.

xdarma è il più riconoscibile.

io sono bello.

comunque, siamo sulla scalinata principale, davanti ai Giganti.

ci siamo trovati lo scorso anno, che era la prima volta, senza difficoltà.

vedrai che non ci saranno problemi.

se vuoi, usa un segnale distintivo, tipo un rammarro verde sul berretto, che fa geco, o quella fascia insanguinata che mostri nell'avatar.

 :Smile: 

----------

## lucapost

ok, bene per venerdì...

dove si magna?

----------

## cloc3

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> ok, bene per venerdì...
> 
> dove si magna?

 

orpo di bacco.

si era detto ai piombi.

o meglio, xdarma aveva detto così, e nessuno ha proposto altro.

sta in via manin. il post n1 contiene i termini ufficiali.

----------

## LordArthas

Ela!

OK, conto di riconoscervi in qualche modo. La fascia con la ferita penso la lascerò a casa, va...

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> ok, bene per venerdì...
> 
> dove si magna?

 

Ma, visto che è alle 21, si magna o si arriva già nutriti? OK ho capito, siamo ai Piombi e uno se vuole magna altrimenti beve e basta.  :Smile: 

A presto,

Michele.

----------

## cloc3

 *LordArthas wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma, visto che è alle 21, si magna o si arriva già nutriti?

 

la volta scorsa l'abbiamo fatta lunga.

se desideri, si può anticipare.

bisogna però dirlo subito e sentire gli altri.

----------

## LordArthas

Ciao!

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> la volta scorsa l'abbiamo fatta lunga.
> 
> se desideri, si può anticipare.
> 
> bisogna però dirlo subito e sentire gli altri.

 

Va benissimo le 21, chiedevo solo per capire se venivate tutti dopo aver cenato oppure vi nutrivate in loco.  :Smile: 

Michele.

----------

## cloc3

 *LordArthas wrote:*   

> se venivate tutti dopo aver cenato oppure vi nutrivate in loco. 
> 
> 

 

io arrivo digiuno, ma non volevo dirlo per lasciare assoluta libertà sul punto, proprio come deducevi tu.

----------

## LordArthas

Ela!

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> io arrivo digiuno, ma non volevo dirlo per lasciare assoluta libertà sul punto, proprio come deducevi tu.

 

Ottimo, valuterò in base alla consistenza dei morsi della fame alle 19.30.

A presto,

Michele.

----------

## xdarma

 *LordArthas wrote:*   

>  Come vi riconosco?!!??!

 

se assomigli vagamente al tuo avatar ti riconosceremo noi   ;-)

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> bè.
> 
> xdarma è il più riconoscibile.
> ...

 

e sono pure peggiorato: adesso c'ho un tatuaggio che scodinzola sul collo  :-D

Conto di esserci, anche se stamattina mi hanno comunicato che sabato lavorerò.

----------

## pittapittae

Benchè usi gentoo già da qualche annetto pur con alterne vicende (sempre colpa di lucapost, comunque   :Twisted Evil:  - scherzo) questo è il primo post! E con grande soddisfazione lo uso per dire che, se qualcuno mi dà un passaggio, ci sono!

----------

## cloc3

 *pittapittae wrote:*   

> se qualcuno mi dà un passaggio, ci sono!

 

diamine, posta le coordinate, che ti veniamo a prendere in capo al mondo.

quanto meno, se arrivi in modo autonomo, ti posso garantire un passaggio al ritorno.

----------

## pittapittae

ok, passaggio trovato da parte di baley. visto che il treno arriva alle 20:58, saremo una decina di minuti in ritardo, ma eventualmente vi raggiungiamo nel posto mangereccio/bevereccio.

A domani allora!!

----------

## lucapost

Ma arriviamo mangiati o no?

Io proporrei di arrivare mangiati (ma poco!),  e dopo ci diamo di salame, pancetta, formaggi e cabernet! Siete d'accordo?

----------

## LordArthas

Ciao!

Io arrivo digiuno, così la birra mi tega di più.  :Smile: 

M.

----------

## devilheart

mi aggiungo in corsa anche io

----------

## djinnZ

Buona bevuta, se non fosse per la distanza sarei stato felice di vedere le vostre brutte facce (e vendicarmi eventualmente per una certa gufata).

Mi consolerò innanzi ad una pizza, la dove è stata inventata però.

----------

## cloc3

sabato 10 gennaio 2004 ore 01:09.

riunione gentoo - sezione Friuli Venezia Giulia - relazione finale.

sono presenti:

devilheart

LordArthas

pittapittae

lucapost

cloc3

xdarma

baley

si congratula la partecipazione record.

ottima la birra, alla faccia di djinnZ.

alla prossima.

Ah, dimenticavo:

Evviva la fisica ...

che Dio la benedisica

----------

## LordArthas

Ciao!

Direi che il GenttoPub 2009.01 è andato alla grande. E` stato un paicere conoscervi tutti, anche se non ricordo più nemmeno un nome.  :Smile: 

Bene, vado a  smanettare con Mercurial...

M.

----------

## djinnZ

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> ottima la birra, alla faccia di djinnZ

 che invece si è dovuto "accontentare" di una tradizionalissima pizza margherita, in spregio alla sua costante ostilità per quanto attiene agli strascichi dell'invasione del 1860; in compagnia meno numerosa ma sicuramente assai più affascinante della vostra.  :Twisted Evil: 

Ma prima o poi troverà occasione di andare a beccare alcune persone da quelle parti (compreso un certo devel/jettatore).

----------

## xdarma

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> che Dio la benedisica

 

e pure le distro live   :-D

è stato divertente, ciao a tutti  :-)

----------

## pittapittae

Gia', buona la birra e anche la compagnia!

Ad ogni modo i fisici sono tutto sommato innocui, anche se un po' settari...

Poverini, riescono a divertirsi pure loro, ogni tanto!

----------

## lucapost

eh eh, mai più ai piombi, non è possibile che non abbiamo un piatto di misti formaggio e affettati. prossima volta al canarino!

spero tanto che per il prossimo gpub ci sia un nuovo livecd per xdarma, altrimenti io gli porto quello di ubuntu.

@lordarthas come va con mercurial?

----------

## cloc3

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> eh eh, mai più ai piombi 

 

 :Rolling Eyes:  schizzinoso.

eppure, a giudicare dal ritardo con cui posto, si direbbe che ti sei fatto una bella dormita, dopo la nottataccia.

----------

## LordArthas

Ciao!

Il personale dei Piombi diciamo che avrebbe potuto essere un po' più cortese. Non che qui ci si formalizzi, ma la prossima volta potremmo scegliere una becera osteria.  :Smile: 

@lucapost: con Mercurial tutto OK, è dwm che in effetti mi è parso troppo minimal per i miei gusti (anche se, devo dire, il file di configurazione .h è una chicca non da poco). Per ora sono comunque passato da Gnome a Xfce, così da non far cadere completamente nel vuoto i miei propositi di alleggerimento; in futuro, si vedrà!

A presto,

Michele.

----------

## baley

 *LordArthas wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @lucapost: con Mercurial tutto OK, è dwm che in effetti mi è parso troppo minimal per i miei gusti (anche se, devo dire, il file di configurazione .h è una chicca non da poco). Per ora sono comunque passato da Gnome a Xfce, così da non far cadere completamente nel vuoto i miei propositi di alleggerimento; in futuro, si vedrà!
> 
> 

 

Attento ai propositi di alleggerimento!I passi inesorabili che si compiono sono: gnome o kde -> Xfce -> window maker -> flux box -> dwm

Magari qualche tappa durera' piu' e qualcuna meno ma pian piano ricadrai in dwm!  :Smile: 

C'e' solo una persona che e' passata direttamente a dwm, tale lucapost...conosci?   :Very Happy: 

E' stata una bella serata, pazienza per i piombi...la prossima volta si andra' in qualche altro posto!

----------

## LordArthas

Ela!

 *baley wrote:*   

> Attento ai propositi di alleggerimento!I passi inesorabili che si compiono sono: gnome o kde -> Xfce -> window maker -> flux box -> dwm

 

Window Maker l'ho già utilizzato in passato, ma poi non sono sceso oltre. Vediamo stavolta cosa succede.  :Wink: 

Michele.

----------

## lucapost

 *baley wrote:*   

>  gnome o kde -> Xfce -> window maker -> flux box -> dwm
> 
> 

 

il riassunto della vita di baley! come mi piace la capacita' di sintesi dei fisici!

----------

## devilheart

 *LordArthas wrote:*   

> @lucapost: con Mercurial tutto OK, è dwm che in effetti mi è parso troppo minimal per i miei gusti (anche se, devo dire, il file di configurazione .h è una chicca non da poco). Per ora sono comunque passato da Gnome a Xfce, così da non far cadere completamente nel vuoto i miei propositi di alleggerimento; in futuro, si vedrà!

 guarda, l'ho già detto a lucapost, i tempi del 386 sono morti   :Laughing: 

oggi è accettabile che un WM occupi qualche centinaia di mega in ram

----------

## lucapost

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> 
> 
> oggi è accettabile che un WM occupi qualche centinaia di mega in ram

 

alla fine sei riuscito a ridimensionare la barra di kde4 o sei ancora li che ci stai provando?

----------

## devilheart

ridimensionata. sono pure riuscito a mettere 2 barre

----------

## cloc3

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> ridimensionata. sono pure riuscito a mettere 2 barre

 

 :Shocked: 

due? quanti Mega di ram ti prende?

----------

## devilheart

al momento solo 442MiB. mi ritengo soddisfatto

----------

## cloc3

è arrivato il caldo.

che si fà? letargo o rinfresco estivo?

lucapost vuole  anche rinnovare il guardaroba.

potremmo farci spedire un vagone di magliette geche.

io per me ci starei. anche se il mio vecchio sogno è sempre quello dei tatuaggi di marca.

per le date, io avrei bisogno di attendere almeno l'11 di giugno, che finisca la scuola, per avere più energia da spendere in bravate notturne.

----------

## LordArthas

Ela!

Per il meeting OK, Giugno mi pare un buon periodo per esplorare Udine sedendosi all'aperto.  :Wink: 

Se vogliamo procurarci delle magliette, organizziamoci dunque... dove si raccattano??

Michele.

----------

## lucapost

Questo è il link dello store online: http://www.cafepress.com/officialgentoo/

Chi è interessato all'acquisto?

----------

## LordArthas

Ciao!

Io la t-shirt la prendo, e forse anche la felpa.  :Wink: 

A presto,

Michele.

----------

## cloc3

io sarei per orologio e borsa.

ma, per la verità, il post mi sembra poco attivo.

----------

## lucapost

io sarei interessato alla polo e forse alla felpa, vedremo...

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> ma, per la verità, il post mi sembra poco attivo.

 

ora mando un'email a baley e devilheart, anche se son certo che hanno già letto questo thread....

----------

## baley

io alla t-shirt e alla polo.

come ci si organizza?

----------

## lucapost

qualcuno ha idea di quanto di sparano alla dogana? sarebbe da informarsi se si riesce ad ordinare l'acquisto all'interno della comunità europea

----------

## LordArthas

Ciao!

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> qualcuno ha idea di quanto di sparano alla dogana? sarebbe da informarsi se si riesce ad ordinare l'acquisto all'interno della comunità europea

 

Io ho ordinato dei vestiti country negli USA tempo fa e mi hanno silurato (praticamente lo stesso valore della merce l'ho pagato nuovamente, tra dazio e dogana). Il pacco potrebbe però anche passare "liscio".

Per andare sul sicuro potremmo ordinare da qua:

http://www.cafepress.co.uk/officialgentoo

E` la sede nel Regno Unito di Cafepress, non c'è dogana dall'UK all'Italia (intra-UE).

----------

## lucapost

Sarebbe da mandare una mail a quelli di http://www.cafepress.co.uk/officialgentoo, chiedendo esplicitamente se sono da affrontare i costi di dogana per le spedizioni.

Chi ci pensa?

----------

## pittapittae

Ciao! Anch'io ci sto per la maglietta! E anche per la polo.

----------

## lucapost

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> io sarei per orologio e borsa.
> 
> 

 

quella borsa è da checca!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## LordArthas

Ciao!

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Sarebbe da mandare una mail a quelli di http://www.cafepress.co.uk/officialgentoo, chiedendo esplicitamente se sono da affrontare i costi di dogana per le spedizioni.
> 
> Chi ci pensa?

 

Ho guardato sul sito e:

http://www.cafepress.co.uk/cp/info/help/index.aspx?page=shipping.aspx#9

Pare che alla fine spediscano tutto dagli USA. La spedizione Express costa ma non riserva sorprese; quella standard è molto economica ma potrebbe riservare insidie (in ogni caso dovrebbe venire un totale inferiore a quello dell'Express).

Michele.

----------

## devilheart

conosco un po' di gente che ha comprato (più volte) vestiti dagli stati uniti e ogni volta paga tantissimo di dogana. una volta quasi il valore stesso della merce

----------

## LordArthas

Non c'è qualcuno che vende in Europa queste maglie?

Alternativamente, avendo il vettoriale del logo (ed un permesso che comunque credo sia ottenibile facilmente), possiamo stamparcele direttamente noi e paghiamo anche meno mi sa.

Mik.

----------

## devilheart

volendo c'è questo

http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/images/6/6b/Gentoo-logo.svg

----------

## Scen

 *LordArthas wrote:*   

> Non c'è qualcuno che vende in Europa queste maglie?
> 
> Alternativamente, avendo il vettoriale del logo (ed un permesso che comunque credo sia ottenibile facilmente), possiamo stamparcele direttamente noi e paghiamo anche meno mi sa.
> 
> Mik.

 

http://www.gentoo.org/main/it/graphics.xml

A questa pagina trovi tutte le informazioni che ti servono  :Cool: 

----------

## LordArthas

Ela!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/main/it/graphics.xml
> 
> A questa pagina trovi tutte le informazioni che ti servono 

 

Hey, non mi ero offerto volontario per stamparle io.  :Smile: 

Michele.

----------

## lucapost

Con i prezzi della dogana compresi ho la senzazione che non ne valga la pena, che ne dite?

Intanto ho trovato questo: http://22258.spreadshirt.net/de/DE/Shop/Index/index

E' una soluzione di ripiego che a me non piace molto...

----------

## LordArthas

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Intanto ho trovato questo: http://22258.spreadshirt.net/de/DE/Shop/Index/index
> 
> E' una soluzione di ripiego che a me non piace molto...

 

Alcune t-shirt non sembrano male, e nemmeno il cappellino.  :Wink: 

A presto,

Michele.

----------

## cloc3

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E' una soluzione di ripiego che a me non piace molto...

 

in effetti, come soluzione non sembra granché, perché non è facile sentirsi sicuri che il costo vada a finanziare in modo diretto il progetto Gentoo.

----------

## LordArthas

Ciao!

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> in effetti, come soluzione non sembra granché, perché non è facile sentirsi sicuri che il costo vada a finanziare in modo diretto il progetto Gentoo.

 

A questo punto propenderei per una di queste due soluzioni:

* Le acquistiamo dal venditore ufficiale, e accettiamo di pagare un alto costo di spedizione/dogana.

* Le stampiamo noi, pagandole poco, e poi facciamo una donazione a Gentoo mettendo un po' di soldi a testa. Forse questa è la soluzione migliore, anche se qualcuno deve prendersi la briga di stampare, e comunque avremo meno scelta su cosa prendere (solo la maglietta, suppongo)...

Michele.

----------

## lucapost

 *Quote:*   

> *

 

tutte queste soluzioni mi fanno cagare!

Friulani: popolo di emigranti. Tra qualche settimana arriva una parente da chicago...è difficile, ma perchè mi vengono queste idee? 

Ovviamente non garantisco nulla!

----------

## LordArthas

Ciao!

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Friulani: popolo di emigranti. Tra qualche settimana arriva una parente da chicago...è difficile, ma perchè mi vengono queste idee? 
> 
> Ovviamente non garantisco nulla!

 

Informati, informati.  :Wink: 

----------

## lucapost

Ok, ho telefonato a casa. Ci sono possibilità che questi parenti arrivino a luglio, quindi c'è ancora un pò di tempo. 

Per ora gli utenti che sono interessati dovrebbero essere cloc3, LordArthas, devilhearth, pittapittae, baley ed il sottoscritto.

@LordArthas, inviami la tua email via pm.

Apriamo una mailinglist tra noi, quindi contatterò tutti e raccoglierò gli ordini (oggetto, taglia, ecc). Ad occhio una decina di oggetti non dovrebbero essere un problema. Vediamo quanta roba viene fuori, poi questo weekend telefono in USA,  e vediamo se si può fare.

OK?

----------

## LordArthas

Ciao lucapost!

Grandioso, ora ti invio il mio indirizzo.

A presto,

Michele.

----------

## lucapost

nulla da fare, partono tra meno di una settimana.

----------

## LordArthas

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> nulla da fare, partono tra meno di una settimana.

 

Sik.

----------

## !equilibrium

se vi interessano le magliette con il logo Gentoo credo che i gechi.it ne abbiano ancora un bel po in giro a fare la muffa (un centinaio mi pare); chiedete a @Peach e @ElDios per farvele avere.

----------

## cloc3

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> se vi interessano le magliette con il logo Gentoo credo che i gechi.it ne abbiano ancora un bel po in giro a fare la muffa (un centinaio mi pare); chiedete a @Peach e @ElDios per farvele avere.

 

in tal caso, io mi accontenterei della maglietta, rinunciando all'orologio.

----------

## cloc3

a quanto pare, con la storia delle magliette ci siamo piantati, anziché andare avanti.

il 10 di giugno è passato e io sono uccel di bosco.

può andare venerdì 26 per la riunione?

per le magliette, io me ne farei mandare una dai gechi.

se ci sono altre richieste, facciamo tutta una infornata.

----------

## lucapost

non avrei troppi problemi ad esserci, vediamo prima le altre adesioni, poi eventualemente decidiamo il luogo.

----------

## table

Posso avere anche io una maglietta?

come si fa?

----------

## cloc3

 *table wrote:*   

> Posso avere anche io una maglietta?
> 
> come si fa?

 

si scrive a peach. vedi le discussioni precedenti.

ma se le conferme arrivano con 12 giorni di ritardo, è ben difficile che le magliette siano disponibili in 2.

siamo a quota 3 adesioni. bassina rispetto al mega successo invernale.

che dite di fare?

edit: oramai per me il 26 è impossibile.

proponete qualcosa in luglio.

----------

## devilheart

a me il 26 giugno va bene. in luglio la situazione è più delicata visto che ho 3 esami da fare ma una data si trova (basta che non sia nella prima settimana, quella è già piena)

----------

## cloc3

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> a me il 26 giugno va bene.

 

se volete, potete procedere in mia assenza.

altrimenti, cosa pensate di venerdì 10 luglio?

----------

## lucapost

propongo di rimandare, no ho alcun impegno programmato per il 10 luglio, quindi come data potrebbe andare bene.

----------

## xdarma

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> altrimenti, cosa pensate di venerdì 10 luglio?

 

Per me va bene il 10 luglio.

Per il locale, anche le bettole vanno bene. Anzi, forse meglio.

Una maglietta "gentooista" me la prendo anch'io.

Ciao.

----------

## cloc3

allora, per intanto provvedo a modificare il post iniziale.

----------

## marziods

per il 10 posso venire pure io... c'è qualcuno della val-canale canal del ferro o carnia? potremmo unirci e scendere dai monti insieme  :Smile:  con sorteggio di chi guida!!!   :Razz: 

Mandi 

Marzio

----------

## devilheart

per il 10 dovrei vedere. in quel periodo ho (forse) una festa di laurea e la la premiazione della 6*60

----------

## cloc3

 *marziods wrote:*   

> per il 10 posso venire pure io... 

 

ottimo, un nuovo adepto!

ma fai attenzione: il tuo avatar ha quattro macchie di sugo sulla pancia.

 :Smile: 

----------

## marziods

```
il tuo avatar ha quattro macchie di sugo sulla pancia
```

glielo dico sempre io di fare attenzione... cercano di nascondersi si infilano dappertutto però c'è Puffy che veglia su di loro... così almeno non si fanno male   :Laughing: 

Spero di esserci  :Smile: 

Mandi

----------

## LordArthas

Ciao!

Per qualche motivo non mi arrivano più le notifiche di nuovi post a questo thread... dovrò vedere dove sono finite.  :Wink: 

Tendenzialmente il 10 Luglio va bene anche a me!

A presto,

Michele.

----------

## cloc3

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> prossima volta al canarino!

 

decisamente

----------

## lucapost

ed io che pensavo di andar in qualche sagretta giù per il friuli...

----------

## LordArthas

Ciao!

Il meeting è dunque confermato?

Al Canarino si spilucca qualcosa o bisogna venire già "cenati"???  :Wink: 

A presto,

Michele.

----------

## cloc3

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> ed io che pensavo di andar in qualche sagretta giù per il friuli...

 

ti faccio notare che è una settimana che ho chiesto di avanzare proposte sul luogo del ritrovo.

bisogna anche capire se c'è qualcuno, come la volta scorsa, che, essendo privo di mezzo proprio, è legato agli orari dei treni. ma di queste cose non è possibile discutere due giorni primi del ritrovo, altrimenti si finisce per fare solo pasticci.

@LordArthas. come sempre. libertà di interpretazione. il luogo è un'osteria...

----------

## devilheart

io dovrei combinare ad essere a udine per le 21.15

----------

## cloc3

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> io dovrei combinare ad essere a udine per le 21.15

 

ok. ti attendiamo al canarino.

----------

## marziods

purtroppo per cause di forza maggiore non posso essere presente...

mi displas e speri di iessi cun vualtris a le prossime...

speri che vi steis divertint

mandi 

marzio

----------

## cloc3

 *marziods wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mi displas e speri di iessi cun vualtris a le prossime...
> 
> ...
> ...

 

pecjat. ti spietavin.

a erin presents:

devilheart 

LordArthas 

lucapost 

cloc3 

xdarma 

e il posto, obiettivamente, era quello giusto  :Exclamation: 

----------

## lucapost

w la gentoosteria! sarebbe da tenere un log delle discussioni affrontate nelle varie ricorrenze!  :Razz: 

----------

## LordArthas

Ciao!

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> w la gentoosteria! sarebbe da tenere un log delle discussioni affrontate nelle varie ricorrenze! 

 

Posso mettere a disposizione un repository git  allo scopo!

Vediamo, ieri sera si è parlato di...

 Esami di maturità di fisica: cloc3 e i suoi giochini

 DWM: un window manager usato solo da lucapost.

 XMonad: un altro window manager per fanatici, ma il fatto che sia scritto in Haskell lo rende interessante agli occhi di lordarthas.

 Librerie QT: un male purtroppo diffuso

 Git vs Mercurial: questo è stato il tormentone della serata, tanto che forse porterà alla creazione di una nuova distribuzione Linux.  :Wink: 

 Connessioni wireless a lunga distanza

 Sistemi embedded: come perdere una settimana per costruirsi un router con Gentoo

 Negozi inquietanti di materiale elettronico a Gorizia

 Partito Pirata e sue affiliazioni con personaggi di sinistra

Altro?  :Wink: 

----------

## cloc3

 *LordArthas wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Altro? 

 

ultrasuoni

server virtuali

----------

## xdarma

 *LordArthas wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Altro? ;-)
> 
> 

 

p2p - anonimato in rete - tor

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ultrasuoni
> 
> 

 

e infatti stamattina avevo un leggero mal di testa  :-D

----------

## devilheart

c'è anche il cavo cisco http://image-share.com/upload/29/44.jpg

----------

## marziods

 *Quote:*   

> c'è anche il cavo cisco http://image-share.com/upload/29/44.jpg

 

cavo console autocostruito?  :Laughing: 

----------

## devilheart

yup

----------

## cloc3

 *marziods wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   c'è anche il cavo cisco http://image-share.com/upload/29/44.jpg 
> 
> cavo console autocostruito? 

 

tzsk... #@*!

ecco cosa si perde, a non esserci!

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## lucapost

 *LordArthas wrote:*   

> Altro? 

 

riforma dei brevetti

internet provider

wiki

il motore di ricerca del forum gentoo...

ps:ormai questo post stà diventando come un repository cvs...

----------

## LordArthas

Ciao!

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> ps:ormai questo post stà diventando come un repository cvs...

 

Per il prossimo meeting potremmo considerare l'apertura di un altro topic.  :Wink: 

----------

## cloc3

nuovo gpub udinese in vista!

prime date proposte:

3 gennaio

4 gennaio

5 gennaio

luogo: il canarino è la prima scelta, perché ne siamo usciti soddisfatti. ma restiamo aperti alle novità.

sia dato inizio alla contrattazione!

ps: ma i milanesi che fanno? Natale a secco?

 :Cool: 

----------

## lucapost

Una qualsiasi di quelle date per me va bene! 

Riguardo a luogo, il canarino andava bene, ma sono sempre aperto a nuove esperienze. Arriverà qualche proposta...

quello che succederà è che uno o due giorni prima della scadenza il giorno non sarà ancora deciso, interverrà dunque cloc3, e fisserà lui la data!

@LordArthas, puoi dare sempre la tua opinione, tanto alla fine non conta nulla! cloc3 continuerà sempre ad aggiornare questo thread!  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## LordArthas

Ciao!

Mi va bene tutti: 3, 4, 5. Sarebbe da verificare il giorno di chiusura del Canarino magari.  :Wink: 

Michele.

----------

## devilheart

io sono in austria fino al 6 compreso

----------

## LordArthas

Ciao!

Io non ho problemi nemmeno dopo il 6 eh.  :Wink: 

Mik.

----------

## cloc3

io ho un problema all'8, che è venerdì.

il 7 e il 9 vanno bene.

altrimenti, la settimana dopo.

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @LordArthas, puoi dare sempre la tua opinione, tanto alla fine non conta nulla! cloc3 continuerà sempre ad aggiornare questo thread! 

 

questo thread è mio e lo gestisco io.

se qualcuno ha qualcosa da dire, può incominciare a offrire la cena a tutti e ne riparliamo (forse   :Evil or Very Mad:  ).

----------

## LordArthas

Ciao!

il 9 non combino, ma per il 7 nessun problema!

M.

----------

## cloc3

 *LordArthas wrote:*   

> Ciao!
> 
> il 9 non combino, ma per il 7 nessun problema!
> 
> M.

 

a questo punto, direi che la scelta cade tra:

7 gennaio (giovedì)

14 gennaio

15 gennaio

----------

## lucapost

Sta emergendo la data del 7 gennaio, propongo anche il 28/29 dicembre. Altrimenti si uò slittare ai weekend successivi a quello del 10 gennaio.

Notate come la firma di LordArtahs sotto gli effetti del nucleare cloc3 si stia sempre più annichilendo: Michele - Mik - M, dove mai finirà???

----------

## LordArthas

Ciao!

Per me 7 Gennaio o, in seconda scelta, 29 Dicembre.

M.

----------

## cloc3

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> propongo anche il 28/29 dicembre

 

qualcuno aveva già escluso il 2009 nella corrispondenza via-email.

----------

## lucapost

ho riletto anche le email, per ora le date buone sembrano 29 dicembre e 7 gennaio, altrimenti si slitta al 15/16 gennaio oppure oltre...

io voto per per il 29

----------

## LordArthas

Ciao!

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *lucapost wrote:*   propongo anche il 28/29 dicembre 
> 
> qualcuno aveva già escluso il 2009 nella corrispondenza via-email.

 

Sì ero io stesso, però il 29 combino.

M.

----------

## cloc3

 *LordArthas wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sì ero io stesso, però il 29 combino.
> 
> 

 

allora anche io sono per il 29.

----------

## baley

Ciao!

per me sia il 29 dicembre che il 7 gennaio vanno bene.

Simone

----------

## LordArthas

Ciao!

C'è dunque il commit sul meeting il 29?

M.

----------

## cloc3

 *LordArthas wrote:*   

> Ciao!
> 
> C'è dunque il commit sul meeting il 29?
> 
> M.

 

C'è.

----------

## xdarma

"sopravvissuto" a ieri sera, conto di esserci.

ciao

----------

## lucapost

ho provato a telefonare in un posto ma è giusto chiuso il martedì!

confermiamo al canarino? ci sarebbe anche il vecchio stallo, non ci sono mai andato ma ne hanno parlato bene...

----------

## LordArthas

Ciao!

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> ho provato a telefonare in un posto ma è giusto chiuso il martedì!
> 
> confermiamo al canarino? ci sarebbe anche il vecchio stallo, non ci sono mai andato ma ne hanno parlato bene...

 

Io di solito sono propenso a cambiare sempre "venue", quindi voto il Vecchio Stallo. Andrà comunque bene il Canarino se sarà scelto quello!

A presto,

Michele.

----------

## cloc3

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> ho provato a telefonare in un posto ma è giusto chiuso il martedì!
> 
> confermiamo al canarino?

 

l'idea di telefonare in un posto nuovo due giorni prima mi piace pochissimo.

purtroppo, però, sto telefonando al canarino che, pur essendo chiuso la domenica, non risponde al telefono nemmeno negli altri giorni.

io terrei fermo, come opzione ufficiale, il canarino, ma saremo forse costretti a cambiare all'ultimo momento.

edit: correzione! mi hanno appena risposto. Al canarino, questa sera, è aperto.

----------

## cloc3

l'udGpub christmasEdition è come una piccola famigliuola.

babbo Lucapost era capotavola. vestiva una tuta da elettrotecnico e insegnava a costruire piccole centrali nucleari per alimentare le chiavette usb.

nonna LordArthas oramai ci vede poco, ma conserva la tempra coriacea dei vecchi di una volta, parchi e severi. con questa crisi, ha rinunciato a farsi regalare il megaschermo da 12Giga pixel per tenere in ordine la solita lenzuolata quotidiana di finestrelle della tombola.

mamma xdarma scriveva letterine alle amiche con nano, e chiedeva a tutti ogni momento come fare a inserire i capolettera decorati e gli angioletti che muovono la testa.

il piccolo baley le rispondeva che fino a quando non si fosse decisa a passare a xemacs, non avrebbe mai imparato a distinguere un file di testo da un documento strutturato e che per intanto la smettesse di scaricare sul desktop tutti gli allegati di spam che riceveva.

cloc3 faceva la renna e recava in groppa un sacco di carbone per i developer delle kdelibs.

----------

## LordArthas

Ciao!

Intanto, per rimanere sui software piccoli ed efficienti alla uzbl che ora installo, provate:

dvtm - come dwm ma funziona senza bisogno di X

sup - meglio di Mutt, scritto in Ruby

Michele.

----------

## xdarma

sed1line.txt

awk1line.txt

----------

## lucapost

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> sed1line.txt
> 
> awk1line.txt

 

SBAV!

@LordArthas surf è decisamente meglio rispetto a uzbl, ora devo capire come gestire tabbed.

ps: viva le tagliatelle con il gulash!

----------

## LordArthas

Ciao!

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> @LordArthas surf è decisamente meglio rispetto a uzbl, ora devo capire come gestire tabbed.

 

Ma hai ricominciato a frequentare Suckless????

 *Quote:*   

> ps: viva le tagliatelle con il gulash!

 

Eccezionali.

Michele.

----------

## baley

QuestaMATTINAhoVOLUTOriprovarePERl'ennesimaVOLTAemacs.OraSTOdisinstallandoDOLPHIN,

firefox,clientDIposta,amarok...ORAstoSOLOcercandoDIcapireCOMEvisualizzareLEfotoEpoiSONOaPOSTO! :Very Happy: 

PS:   :Shocked:  wow...rileggendo mi sono accorto che è proprio impossibile arrivare fino in fondo!!!Last edited by baley on Fri Jun 25, 2010 3:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## LordArthas

Ekko vedi, sei proprio un bimbominkia.  :Wink: 

----------

## cloc3

 *baley wrote:*   

> QuestaMATTINAhoVOLUTOriprovarePERl'ennesimaVOLTAemacs.OraSTO
> 
> PS:   wow...rileggendo mi sono accorto che è proprio impossibile arrivare fino in fondo!!!

 

in fondo no.

ma in largo ci sei andato parecchio.

ben oltre i limiti del mio mitico aspireOne.

questo topic deve sopravvivere per i secoli venturi.

ci sono i margini, se li sforiamo così, ci fanno traslocare nel forum debianizzati.

 :Laughing: 

----------

## lucapost

noto un principio di congiura nei miei confronti...

@baley: fammi sapere quando riuscirai con emacs a vedere le immagine in caratteri ascii!

----------

## xdarma

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> @baley: fammi sapere quando riuscirai con emacs a vedere le immagine in caratteri ascii!

 

Umm... dovrebbe bastare questo: mplayer -vo caca video.avi

Prima devi abilitare la USE libcaca.

Ti mando un pm per la copertura wifi.

edit: mancava la use flag

----------

## lucapost

Hanno aggiornato al pagina ufficiale degli store gentoo: http://www.gentoo.org/main/it/stores.xml

E' disponibile uno shop ufficiale anche in Europa (Germania): http://22258.spreadshirt.de/, anche se quello negli USA è decisamente fornito meglio.

----------

## cloc3

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Hanno aggiornato al pagina ufficiale degli store gentoo:

 

sarà la volta buona che non ne usciamo a mani vuote?

nel frattempo, chiedete a baley di accorciare la bimboMinchiata dell'anno scorso, altrimenti non riusciamo a riutilizzare il post.

 :Smile: 

----------

## cloc3

mmhm.

io e lucapost abbiamo provato a smuovere le acque.

ma forse serve un approccio più diretto.

è possibile organizzare un congresso (  :Rolling Eyes:  ) per venerdì 9 luglio, o per qualunque altra data successiva?

----------

## baley

Per me va bene...non dovrei avere impegni.

----------

## xdarma

Il 9 luglio va bene anche a me.

Stessa osteria (che va più che bene) o cambiamo tentando la fortuna?

----------

## cloc3

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> Il 9 luglio va bene anche a me.
> 
> Stessa osteria (che va più che bene) o cambiamo tentando la fortuna?

 

io, purtroppo, non ho fantasia.

non sapete quante osterie abbia girato, negli ultimi sei mesi, ma me le sono scordate tutte.

un po' come la ciullatina di quel tizio di una certa età.

 :Rolling Eyes: 

mi aspetterei una conferma da Luca e Michele, se possibile.

almeno dal secondo, perché il primo mi aveva comunicato, via mail, di non essere disponibile fino al sette.

suppongo sia immerso in una tornata di esami e non è detto che si faccia sentire fino all'ultimo.

a proposito. nessuna new entry?

----------

## devilheart

io sono impegnato tutto questo fine settimana

----------

## lucapost

Ho sentito Damiano, pure lui è impegnato. Ahimè, anche io a dir la verità preferirei rimanadare.

Per me non ci sarebbe nessun problema ad organizzare l'EVENTO anche in settimana, questi weekend d'estate sono davvero full!

Voi che dite?

----------

## baley

Durante la settimana a me andrebbe bene solo il giovedì sera...

PS: lucapost, per farti perdonare potresti organizzare un ordine collettivo allo store...  :Wink: 

----------

## lucapost

@baley, stai attento: conosco sia bene dove abiti che il tuo indirizzo IP!  :Razz: 

----------

## cloc3

ok. next week.

io, la massimo, potrei avere un impegno lunedì.

----------

## xdarma

Fa talmente caldo che una birra tra pinguini sembra un miraggio...   :-D

----------

## cloc3

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> Fa talmente caldo che una birra tra pinguini sembra un miraggio...   

 

ma datemi una data, santo cielo!

oramai, credo che il prossimo lunedì disponibile sia il 30, se non siamo tutti in vacanza...

----------

## lucapost

per me qualsiasi giorno tra il martedì ed il giovedì va bene per una birretta con i pinguini ghiacciati

----------

## cloc3

no. io posso scendere a Udine il venerdì o il sabato.

durante la settimana ho sempre qualcosa da fare, alla sera.

----------

## lucapost

questo sabato sono libero, gli altri giorni dei weekend no.

----------

## cloc3

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> questo sabato sono libero, gli altri giorni dei weekend no.

 

grazie. per me questo sabato va bene.

facciamo un cosa urgente al 24?

ore 20:30 come sempre. loggia del Lionello e passeggiata al Canarino?

----------

## lucapost

le adesioni per ora si sprecano...

la loggia è un ottimo punto di riferimento, ma se ripiegassimo su qualche birretta all'aperto?

----------

## cloc3

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> le adesioni per ora si sprecano...
> 
> 

 

mi rendo conto.

a me piacerebbe lasciare un indirizzo per gli evenutali ritardatari.

ma credo che, questa volta, non ne valga la pena.

allora diamo orario tra le 20:30 e le 20:45 alla loggia, e poi si vedrà.

----------

## LordArthas

Ciao!

Scusate il ritardo... purtroppo leggo saltuariamente i forum, ed in effetti andrebbe forse pensata una via per (cercare di) raggiungere gli utilizzatori Gentoo che come me non sono sempre sui forum. Magari ai prossimi gpub iniziamo a raccogliere email per la newsletter-gpub...  :Smile: 

Detto questo, purtroppo il 24 non combino. Ho seri problemi anche i 2 week-end successivi (sarò a Pisa per la YAPC::Europe). Dopo il 7 Agosto, sempre disponibile direi!!!

Michele.

----------

## devilheart

il 24 ho una festa di compleanno. il 25 però sono libero

----------

## cloc3

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> il 25 però sono libero

 

più difficile.

impossible rimandare ad agosto?

però cercate di proporre un numero, altrimenti si riparte con la danza.

----------

## LordArthas

Ciao!

Se si preferisce il week-end (il che suppongo sia vero) io proporrei:

Venerdì 13 Agosto

Ma so già che molti saranno magari in ferie.  :Smile:  Sennò:

Venerdì 20 Agosto

Michele.

----------

## devilheart

rettifica, mi hanno spostato l'impegno di oggi al 25. comunque visti gli impegni che bene o male tutti prendono d'estate bisognerebbe fissare una data molto in avanti. agosto comunque è anche il mese delle sagre. ottima occasione se non vi dispiace farvi un po' di strada in più. ad esempio il 13 agosto inizia la sagra vicono a dove abitiamo lucapost ed io

----------

## LordArthas

Una sagra per me è OK, anzi ottimo!!

----------

## lucapost

ok, però si deve cambiare titolo al topic! w la g-sagra!

----------

## xdarma

[OT] 'Sti stramaledetti lavori notturni non finiscono mai  :-( [/OT]

Dalla prossima settimana sono decisamente più libero, quindi vanno bene anche i giorni lavorativi.

Comunque la sagra è un'ottima idea, spero di esserci.

----------

## cloc3

grande cosa la sagra.

passiamo ai dettagli tecnici?

----------

## baley

scsate se non mi sono fatto sentire ma sono stato via una 

settimana (e ahimè senza pc).

Anche io sono d'accordo per la sagra!

----------

## xdarma

Sbirciando il libro sacro delle feste in Friuli, ed. 2010 ho trovato queste:

dal 28 lug. al 2 ago. = Agosto Medievale a Gemona

dal 30 lug. al 1 ago. = Festa dell'Emigrante a Bordano

dal 6 ago. al 15 ago. = Sagre dal Frico a Carpacco

dal 13 ago. al 15 ago. = Festa del lampone e del mirtillo ad Avasinis

dal 13 ago. al 15 ago. = Festa di San Lorenzo e Maria Assunta a Savogna

eccetera, eccetera...

In pratica basta scegliere una data ed una zona: quasi sicuramente c'è una sagra  ;-)

----------

## cloc3

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In pratica basta scegliere una data ed una zona: quasi sicuramente c'è una sagra  

 

dalla tua lista voterei senza dubbio Avasinis, ma aspetterei prima la proposta di devilheart, che ha lanciato il sasso.

----------

## devilheart

dal 13 al 16 agosto c'è la sagra di san rocco a san leonardo del friuli

mappa

----------

## cloc3

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> dal 13 al 16 agosto c'è la sagra di san rocco a san leonardo del friuli
> 
> mappa

 

ok. io ufficializzo.

il 13 mi sembra la data più plausibile.

----------

## lucapost

C'è anche questa http://www.festadivernasso.it/home.htm, che è decisamente meglio IMHO.

Entrambe le prossime domeniche sono impegnato.

----------

## cloc3

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> C'è anche questa http://www.festadivernasso.it/home.htm, che è decisamente meglio IMHO.
> 
> Entrambe le prossime domeniche sono impegnato.

 

il programma si conclude il 10 agosto.

LordArthas, che ha gli impegni più stringenti, proponeva il 13.

che è venerdì.

----------

## xdarma

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> C'è anche questa http://www.festadivernasso.it/home.htm, che è decisamente meglio IMHO.

 

Donne che si tuffano nude nel fiume? Ma che festa è? Serve la prepusniza o possono partecipare tutti?  :-D

Gironzolando sul sito ufficiale di gentoo ho "scoperto" che ci sono dei siti affiliati al gentoo store in danimarca e germania.

Raccogliamo le preferenze (e il danaro) alla sagra?

I siti sono: Linuxpusher e Spreadshirt.de

A me interessano le foxxute etichette che cerco dalla stagione '73-'74  :-)

----------

## LordArthas

Ciao!

Sono tornato dalla YAPC::Europe.  :Smile: 

Ora potrebbe andarmi bene un giorno più o meno qualsiasi giorno di Agosto, con qualche nota:

- se possibile non i sabati (meglio venerdì), ma se quella è la scelta di tutti magari in qualche modo combino

- non il 17 agosto che sono ad un concerto  :Wink: 

Altri impedimenti al momento non mi sovvengono.

A presto,

Michele.

----------

## cloc3

perfetto.

a questo punto credo che non esistano obbiezioni alla proposta del 13 in cima al thread.

vero?

----------

## LordArthas

OK per me, ma dove alla fine??

----------

## lucapost

anche per me va bene il 13, ma consiglierei un appuntamento diverso da quello suggerito da daviheart.

----------

## devilheart

cosa altro c'è il 13?

----------

## LordArthas

Ciao!

Se volete il 13 c'è la sagra "sot il crupisignar" a Arba (PN), ma forse è fuori mano per molti di voi...  :Smile: 

Michele.

----------

## cloc3

sumo, fioj, decidinsi!

io rimmarrei sulla prima proposta.

----------

## LordArthas

San Leonardo del Friuli?

Avete scelto il più lontano da Maniago, ma OK (nessun problema)!!!!  :Smile: 

----------

## cloc3

 *LordArthas wrote:*   

> San Leonardo del Friuli?
> 
> Avete scelto il più lontano da Maniago, ma OK (nessun problema)!!!! 

 

grazie per il plurale. il fatto è che le proposte avrebbero dovuto arrivare prima,

e poi non arrivano commenti da altri.

comunque, San Leonardo è sulla via di Ragogna ...

----------

## LordArthas

Ciao!

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> grazie per il plurale. il fatto è che le proposte avrebbero dovuto arrivare prima,
> 
> e poi non arrivano commenti da altri.
> ...

 

Sì, nessun problema, scherzavo. Io stesso sono stato impegnato e non ho avuto tempo di fare una proposta che suonasse almeno semiseria.

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> comunque, San Leonardo è sulla via di Ragogna ...

 

Eh, ma pensa...  :Wink:  Ottimo!

Michele.

----------

## xdarma

Invece di starmene a casa a farmi gli affaracci miei mi tocca andare a spasso in compagnia.

In posti in cui sono già stato...

Mi dispiace ma prima del 21 non torno.

Salvo baruffe all'ultimo minuto o durante  :-D

Divertitevi

:-(

----------

## LordArthas

Ciao!

A questo punto aspettiamo fine vacanze così ci siamo tutti (visto che già siamo un numero esiguo il giusto)?  :Smile: 

M.

----------

## lucapost

caspita! ho la sensazione che ci scappa il rinvio anche questa volta, pittapiittae e baley non si sono nemeno fatti sentire...

----------

## cloc3

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> caspita! ho la sensazione che ci scappa il rinvio anche questa volta, pittapiittae e baley non si sono nemeno fatti sentire...

 

dopo l'intervento di LordArthas, avevo già modificato il post iniziale del thread.

d'altra parte, non è proprio tempo di andare per sagre.

ci rifaremo con gli harvest festivals.

 :Shocked: 

----------

## LordArthas

Allora si fa il 17 settembre?  :Smile: 

----------

## cloc3

 *LordArthas wrote:*   

> Allora si fa il 17 settembre? 

 

eh, sì!

sulla data ci mettiamo una pietra sopra, e chi ha da ridire si morda la lingua.   :Twisted Evil: 

prendiamoci una settimana per le possibili alternative al pur mitico Canarino.

----------

## LordArthas

Ciao!

Se non sbaglio quella sera ci sarà anche il Friuli Doc a Udine... quindi non penso mancheranno alternative dove cenare, sperando faccia caldo il giusto (e che si trovi parcheggio).  :Smile: 

M.

----------

## cloc3

 *LordArthas wrote:*   

> quindi non penso mancheranno alternative dove cenare

 

vero, ma il principio sarebbe di indicare sempre una meta, per eventuali ritardatari e new entries.

probabilmente non sservirà a nulla, ma un gentoo-pub dovrebbe rimanere quanto più possibile aperto.

----------

## LordArthas

Ciao!

Concordo. In questo caso forse è meglio fare un colpo di telefono al luogo della cena: con Friuli Doc potrebbe essere difficile trovare posto accanendosi su un locale specifico...?

M.

----------

## cloc3

 *LordArthas wrote:*   

> in questo caso forse è meglio fare un colpo di telefono al luogo della cena

 

come gli anni scorsi, d'altronde.

ma la prima cosa è decidere definitivamente il luogo.

attendo fino a venerdì.

l'idea della sagra si è defintivamente spenta, con i temporali d'agosto?

ps: ti prego, dai un occhio qui.

----------

## LordArthas

Ciao!

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> l'idea della sagra si è defintivamente spenta, con i temporali d'agosto?

 

Beh, in qualche modo il Friuli Doc è una sagra.  :Wink: 

Comunque sarei favorevole senz'altro ad un'alternativa, soprattutto se non pone problemi di parcheggio come Udine il 17...

M.

----------

## cloc3

ho telefonato al Canarino, e mi hanno detto che ci riservano dei posti per il 17.

quindi è ufficiale!

----------

## lucapost

Vada per il canarino, anche se probabilmente vi raggiungerò un pò più tardi.

Comunque, se dovesse arrivare qualche rinforzo forse è il caso di fissare il ritrovo in un posto meno affollato della Loggia, siamo sempre al FriuliDoc.

----------

## LordArthas

Ciao!

Dunque, dove ci si trova??

M.

----------

## cloc3

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Vada per il canarino, anche se probabilmente vi raggiungerò un pò più tardi.
> 
> Comunque, se dovesse arrivare qualche rinforzo forse è il caso di fissare il ritrovo in un posto meno affollato della Loggia, siamo sempre al FriuliDoc.

 

cosa intendi, per ritardo?

dicevi di portare un nuovo gentoista.

quanto al luogo di ritrovo, non saprei, perché i posti al riparo sotto le logge possono essere comunque molto affollati.

secondo me, se fissiamo di trovarci in cima alla scaletta laterale, di fronte alla farmacia, è già sufficiente. in ogni caso, il canarino è luogo ben mappato su google.

----------

## LordArthas

Per me va bene!!!

----------

## lucapost

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> cosa intendi, per ritardo?
> 
> 

 

arrivo per le 22 al canarino

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> dicevi di portare un nuovo gentoista.
> 
> 

 

oggi mi ha fatto sapere che tira pacco

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> secondo me, se fissiamo di trovarci in cima alla scaletta laterale, di fronte alla farmacia, è già sufficiente.

 

e dov'è questo posto?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## LordArthas

Ciao!

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *cloc3 wrote:*   secondo me, se fissiamo di trovarci in cima alla scaletta laterale, di fronte alla farmacia, è già sufficiente. 
> 
> e dov'è questo posto? 

 

Non facciamo scherzi che io conosco Udine come potrei conoscere Honolulu.  :Smile:  Mi aspetto di trovare sul serio una farmacia davanti ad una scala della loggia!!!

M.

----------

## cloc3

 *lucapost wrote:*   

>  *cloc3 wrote:*   cosa intendi, per ritardo?
> 
>  
> 
> arrivo per le 22 al canarino
> ...

 

sulla loggia del Lionello ci sono tre scalette.

una è grande e centrale.

una guarda verso la Via Mercatovecchio.

la terza guarda verso la Farmacia. la farmacia Beltrame: forse la farmacia più antica di Udine.

ma dubito che, alle 10, ci troverai lì.

----------

## LordArthas

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> la  guarda verso la Farmacia. la farmacia Beltrame: forse la farmacia più antica di Udine.
> 
> 

 

Ah... farmacia Beltrame, come me: non posso sbagliare.

M.

----------

## devilheart

ok, 20.30 alla loggia

----------

## baley

bene, ci sarò.

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> 
> 
> arrivo per le 22 al canarino
> 
> 

 

se arrivi tardi chiamami e ti faccio sapere se siamo ancora li.

----------

## xdarma

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> la farmacia Beltrame: forse la farmacia più antica di Udine.

 

...pensavo fosse un modo per dire che era osteria, ops  :-)

ci vediamo alle 20:30

ciao

----------

## devilheart

io arriverò con un po' di ritardo a seconda di quanto ci metto a trovare parcheggio

----------

## cloc3

hai, questo gentooPaub mi ha portato sfiga.

addormentarsi esaltati alle 2 di notte e svegliarsi la mattina alle otto con il raid del server in produzione che ha perduto un disco.

per fortuna che tenevo in tasca il mio S.O.

 :Cool: 

----------

## xdarma

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> hai, questo gentooPaub mi ha portato sfiga.

 

Mi fai pensare al mio disco "acciaccato" e devo ancora riaccenderlo...

----------

## marziods

buine sere a dut il mont!!!

dopo un annetto di assenza ... ero altrove ... sono tornato ...

e vorrei finalmente riuscire a partecipare a qualche cenetta...

pensate di organizzare qualche cosa nei prossimi due mesi?

mandi mandi

----------

## cloc3

 *marziods wrote:*   

> buine sere a dut il mont!!!
> 
> 

 

mandi  :Smile: 

ma alla prossima, non darci buca di nuovo!

in genere facciamo ritrovi semestrali.

il precedente è avvenuto (un po' tardivamente), a metà settembre, ma spero che il prossimo possa essere in periodo natalizio o a gennaio, come gli anni scorsi.

----------

## marziods

a alore... si fa o no sta cenetta???

mandi mandi

----------

## cloc3

 *marziods wrote:*   

> a alore... si fa o no sta cenetta???
> 
> mandi mandi

 

direi che, al momento, l'obiettivo è questo.

----------

## marziods

Ottimo!!! inserite le date!

----------

